# Hey DoorDash, why is the DELIVERY GUY responsible for everything?



## Jay Mikhail (Jan 31, 2018)

Why is it the delivery guys job to make sure everything is perfect and not the restaurant? I get 6 containers of food and the order says 6 items, i dont know what a mak cho pai is, so i assume its in the containers? Wrong order? blame the driver! 
Go to a restaurant on time to pick up order but wait an additional 15 minutes? Foods late? Blame the driver!
Delivery is on time, but the food is somehow cold? Blame the driver!
Make sure you rate all issues you have experienced with your delivery driver as he is in total control of all circumstances. 

Remember when drivers just had to worry about driving?
P.S. rating went from 4.82 to 4.55 in 3 days 50 delivery later.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Everything you said about Doordash, are the reason I hate Doordash! The only good thing about DD. Is the regions, so you only drive where you are comfortable driving unlike Postmates... you will never know they gonna send you 20 miles away (in the opposite direction) or more!

I was taught that, we are not experienced or licensed food handlers! So opening containers, to make sure Joe’s gets his Kung Pao Chicken with extra sauce and fried rice... is a no,no, on my book! Next thing you know, I might sneezed and all the bacteria and viruses, I have on my living body. Are transferred to Joe’s and her wife Maria!


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Well said


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

The biggest gripe I have with Door Dash is that the customer is still able to reach you after you have dropped off the order. At least with UE, I know that once I've marked the order complete, if there is a problem, the customer has to deal with support. I have had a number of times that a customer has called me about a wrong order with Door Dash. I keep Door Dash in my back pocket in case anything goes wrong with UE, but that's it. I quit doing it on a regular basis.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Screw door dash some lady single handidly dropped my rating from a 4.5 to a 4.29 because she stated her whip cream on her Starbucks wasn’t still there when I dropped it off . What a ****ing *****. What’s wrong with people?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Loloboss (Apr 4, 2018)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Screw door dash some lady single handidly dropped my rating from a 4.5 to a 4.29 because she stated her whip cream on her Starbucks wasn't still there when I dropped it off . What a &%[email protected]!*ing *****. What's wrong with people?


Wow !! 
It's so hard to get your ratings up but one bad review has so much impact on our ratings ! Door dash needs to change their rating system


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I think doordash is doing just fine. I think the drivers are the ones that need improvements. Check the order.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The Jax said:


> I think doordash is doing just fine. I think the drivers are the ones that need improvements. Check the order.


^^^this... I see alot of drivers, because I frequent a restraunt I deliver for. Most of the drivers look bad...poorly dressed, over groomed, under groomed, etc.

Most of them are....ewww!

Some restraunts are shocked at how patient I am, as other drivers will have bad attitudes.

I know we don't get paid for waiting, but I figure, it averages out in the end.


----------



## mastercoin (Nov 7, 2014)

*Remember when drivers just had to worry about driving?

P.S. rating went from 4.82 to 4.55 in 3 days 50 delivery later.*

Why such a quick, large ratings drop?

I have about 50 deliveries, so far, and my ratings are always around 4.6.

I heard DD uses low ratings, for those under 100 deliveries, as leverage against drivers to keep drivers on edge. Don't know if it's true, or not, but your sudden ratings drop makes me wonder if the rumors I have heard, are true???


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Screw door dash some lady single handidly dropped my rating from a 4.5 to a 4.29 because she stated her whip cream on her Starbucks wasn't still there when I dropped it off . What a &%[email protected]!*ing *****. What's wrong with people?


This is why I carry my own whip cream, jar of spaghetti sauce, extra cheese and a blowtorch, sugar, sprinkles.... If they complain of not enough cheese on the pizza, I'm pulling out my cheese and blowtorch.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TWC said:


> The biggest gripe I have with Door Dash is that the customer is still able to reach you after you have dropped off the order. At least with UE, I know that once I've marked the order complete, if there is a problem, the customer has to deal with support. I have had a number of times that a customer has called me about a wrong order with Door Dash. I keep Door Dash in my back pocket in case anything goes wrong with UE, but that's it. I quit doing it on a regular basis.


I ignore all calls and texts. It's illegal to do ANYTHING with your phone besides call 911 in my town while driving, so I simply can't answer. The only thing I will do is call a customer upon arrival if the directions say to or if i can't get in/door isn't answered.

Once I drop off the order they can deal with DD. I don't answer them either.

Yes, I have and can use hands free. But DD doesn't know that.



Thebiggestscam said:


> Screw door dash some lady single handidly dropped my rating from a 4.5 to a 4.29 because she stated her whip cream on her Starbucks wasn't still there when I dropped it off . What a &%[email protected]!*ing *****. What's wrong with people?


If you have 100 trips one rating couldn't do that.



mastercoin said:


> *Remember when drivers just had to worry about driving?
> 
> P.S. rating went from 4.82 to 4.55 in 3 days 50 delivery later.*
> 
> ...


My rating WAS 4.95 for my first 80 or do trips. I cherrypicked good orders, did a great job.

Then they changed the pay scale. Now I don't GAF and my rating is 4.83 I think after I took a few runs last week. I run other apps at the same time, and if the food takes a long route, too bad. With the guaranteed amount I don't hurry with orders I know are likely to not tip, leaving doordash to make up the difference for the guarantee. Since very few orders are likely to get a tip bigger than the guarantee I don't actually care too much about very many of them. There are a few areas in my neighborhood where I know people tip extremely well and they will always get their food as fast as possible and correct, but the folks in the neighborhoods where I know they don't tip who are ordering two cookies? That order can travel awhile in my car.

For those who are new to doordash at least in my area that used to pay $4.50 plus tip. Now they pay $1 plus the tip but there is a guaranteed amount. The guaranteed amount is usually less than I would have made with the $4.50 plus tip. Again that's in my neighborhood.

It's also seems to me that there are a lot more small orders than there used to be. Of course those don't tip very well and really make over the seven or eight dollar average guaranteed amount. I still cherry pick but it's much less workable than it used to be, and now I end up with a acceptance rate close to 35% where is it used to be more like 60%.

Doordash occasionally send me orders going a total of 16 miles and putting me out in the boonies and offering me $10 for them. Don't take those.


----------

